
Ask HN: What does a rails/laravel/Django dev need to know about HTTP2/3? - Joseph-Stalin
It seems like the only thing a regular webdev can do with http2 is update their nginx and maybe use a CDN. But I remember reading people talking about replacing websockets with http2. Where is all that stuff? I&#x27;ve seen nothing in the docs for http2+ features in any MVC framework.
======
fiedzia
Most of the time the answer is "absolutely nothing". From framework (and
framework user) point of view there is no difference which protocol version is
used, request handling is exactly the same. Protocols are handled somewhere
else (by nginx/uwsgi/whatever). Http2 does not provide replacement for
websockets.

There are some features and tricks you can use, and some optimizations which
are done differently, but this also mostly is either outside of framework
scope, or so use-case specific that no common patterns have been accepted
widely enough to reach web framework.

